# Is my Jerky toxic due to too much cure?



## Justin018 (Jan 2, 2018)

I used about 1.5 pounds of meat
0.4 TSP of cure #1
approx 1.5 cups of liquid

I have smoked it for around 2.5-3 hours

This is my first time using curing salt so Im just being a bit over paranoid as I dont want to poison myself.

Any advise if this sounds safe or not would help

Thanks


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 2, 2018)

That is a little too much, but no where near toxic.
Get a scale that will read in grams & use this calculator for a more precise measurement.
http://diggingdogfarm.com/page2.html
Al


----------



## daveomak (Jan 2, 2018)

Check out this scale..   It's great for spices and cure...  You will know your food is safe.....


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 2, 2018)

Good job asking for help but a little late you should have asked before making the jerky just my $.02

Warren


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 2, 2018)

Justin018 said:


> I used about 1.5 pounds of meat
> 0.4 TSP of cure #1
> approx 1.5 cups of liquid
> 
> ...


Normally used at 1/4tsp per lb of meat, you should be fine with the amount you used. Nitrate poisoning occurs when a large amount of cure is added for a small batch of meat.


----------



## Justin018 (Jan 2, 2018)

Thanks everyone,  (Any yes I probably should have asked prior to the process not after).  I will get myself a scale for the next batch.


----------

